# Hand cleaner that works on 5200 compound.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought a bottle/tube of Jack's Concentrated Magic hand cleaner on the advice of a friend who owns a hardware store in Inglis, FL.

Quite honestly, I expected it to work about like Go-Jo. Man, this stuff works far better than Go-Jo.

I managed to get a bunch of 5200 on my hands when a tube sprung a leak. I had to continue what I was doing for a few minutes before trying to rub it off with a towel. A couple of hours later,a small application of Jacks cleaner got most of it with little effort. A tiny bit more got the rest. Then came the good news. My hands felt great, not dried out by a harsh solvent.

WWW.jackmfg.com

I seldom make recommendations like this. I am not connected to Jacks Mfg in any way. 

Mods: If this violates any forum rules, please delete this post/


----------

